# eating poop & pooping rice like things?



## Boobear (Sep 26, 2013)

I caught boobear eating his poop last night and he started to throw up after a few hours, i was thinking it was normal since his tummy probably felt yucky from the poop & then this afternoon i saw white rice like things in his poop. He had tapeworm before so i know what that looks like but this time they were fat and they werent moving. He pooped 3 times today so far and the first 2 times they were normal poop then the 3rd time i saw the rice like things. HELP! Im freaking out


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Aiiiiiii, I think it*s eggs from some kind of paracit  you must go to the vets and get him on some meds  or maybe the dog that he ate the poo of had rice for dinner??? LOL


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

He's full of worms! If you see them, that means he's got quite a bit of them. Take a stool sample to your vet to be examined for all the possible worms he may have as there are worms that can only be seen under a microscope. Sometimes they require more than one worm treatment to get rid of them.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I second this post. Vets can tell right away what kind of worms he has. He may have had the eggs treated, but the adult worm still shedding larva.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

omg not BOO!  please make him feel butter soon  tapeworms are not fun...luckily when Dex had his it only took 3 day treatment to fix it


----------



## Boobear (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks guys I'll see if he poops anything out again then I'll call the vet! Ugh effing worms. Second time im dealing with worms


----------

